# A new explnation for global warming



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20091220/sc_afp/lifestyleclimatewarminganimalsfood


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

lmfao thats just stupid they are just trying to blame anything they can


----------

